# Walton - String Quartet 2 in A Minor (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Although usually unnumbered I've labelled this quartet as Walton's 2nd in line with quite a few other reviewers (and to distinguish it from his immature, withdrawn early, first quartet). In his early 40s, and twenty years after his initial effort, Walton finally returned to the quartet form in 1945. It took him nearly two years to complete his String Quartet in A Minor and it got its premiere by the Blech Quartet in a BBC program on the 4th May 1947. With its "modal phrases and austere counterpoint" (not my words, of course, I had to look those up) , Walton's later quartet owes some debt to those of Ravel and, to a much lesser extent, Bartók. In the first movement, fugal moments recall Beethoven and the opening theme is wonderfully lyrical with the second theme more abrasive. The 2nd movement Scherzo is a scurrying piece, sounding reminiscent of the 2nd movement of the 1st symphony and almost like a chase. The 3rd movement's muted Lento is beautiful and reminds me of calm church music but it also has a Mediterranean feel (for me) and is led by the viola, playing the main theme. The finale is a favourite and much more aggressive, with strong unisons and again sounds almost like jazzy Beethoven with short, stabbing gestures channeled through Elgarian charm (in the romantic interlude). This is a fine quartet and one that deserves to be heard more often, especially for the superb outer movements. Btw, I'm discounting the Hollywood Quartet's 1949 recording as personally I found their recording dry and undistinguished (and I'm no fan of the wiry sound). The Gabrieli account is also compromised as Chandos decided to record it in an underground car park by the sound of it.

Just Recommended

English SQ - just recommendable
Endellion - lovely playing but laboured and slow.

*Well **Recommended*

*Coull - *not as fine as the accompanying Elgar but this is still a vital and agile account, recorded in impressive Hyperion sound
*Doric *- some glorious phrasing and accents and if they had dug a bit deeper in the outer movements this would be nearer the top.
*Maggini *- architecturally this is a solid and well-realised account in very good sound just lacking the extra refinement of others.
*Allegri (1963) *- now hugely out of print but this early recording still sounds remarkably fresh and strong despite its age.
*Britten* - the Britten's catapult themselves into each movement with lots of Brio. The 4th movement is particularly trenchant and well realised if a little coarse.

*Hugely Recommended

Emperor* - this is a beautifully structured performance. The Emperor have a lovely ensemble sound and play with great agility and intuition, especially for a 'younger' quartet. An account of great maturity, panache and fine tone.


*Top Pick

Albion* - I thought I had found my favourite here (I already have 4 recordings of this quartet) and I tend to return to the Emperor Quartet's excellent realisation of the Walton Quartet primarily but this new release on Signum has just trumped that one. The sound is very dynamic and realistic without ever sounding OTT and the Albion Quartet master the pacing and phrasing. In short they get to grips better texturally with this wonderful quartet, playing with great sensitivity or power in equal measure. Rhythms are buoyant, ensemble is precise and the whole performance oozes class. If you love this quartet you need to hear this recording.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

And how would the Hollywood string quartet rank in your opinion?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> And how would the Hollywood string quartet rank in your opinion?


 I mentioned them earlier up in my review, JB. Really didn't like/rate their recording at all but I'm sure others do.


----------

